# Good Dust Separation



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool and congrats, these work really well…. Enjoy….


----------



## Béla (Feb 12, 2013)

I've had one for about 6 months now. Ditto on everything Scott said. Perhaps the biggest advantage of this and similar small cyclones is that one can use a real HEPA filter without having to de-clog it every 5 minutes. Getting rid of the really fine dust (of sub-micron size) is optimal for your lungs.


----------

